

Backbone, Coffeescript, Grunt and RequireJS - A tutorial - jeroenbourgois
http://wellconsidered.be/post/42493885137/grunt-js-and-require-js-compiling-with-r-js
A good guide on how to get your Backbone/Coffeescript app setup and compiled with Grunt and RequireJS
======
defborn
Requirejs documentation is thourough, but some things are still hard to get
right. This is a great help!

